# Yale Spring 2015



## AlexMaass (Mar 11, 2015)

http://union.cubingusa.com/YaleSpring2015/
yay


----------



## cubingandjazz (Mar 11, 2015)

I will probably attend! Edit: I will definitely attend! Train tickets booked and registration complete!


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 22, 2015)

Hmmm I might be able to make second round of 3x3 for once xD


----------



## Skullush (Mar 31, 2015)

Yale Spring 2015 Pick 'Em (podium predictions): http://goo.gl/forms/EvLENZGR4W
Same rules as last time, except you can get some bonus points from the tiebreaker now. It's explained in the form.
Psych sheet: http://union.cubingusa.com/YaleSpring2015/psych.php?e=3x3


----------



## cubingandjazz (Apr 1, 2015)

What are people's goals? My train leaves in two days now. This will be my first competition of 2015. I am getting super excited!

2x2: sub-3.9 average, make finals
3x3: sub-10 single (hopefully), sub-13(?) average
4x4: lol
pyraminx: lol
skewb: sub-10 average


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 1, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: Sub-5, just don't be stupid. XD
3x3: 15 avg, make round 2 for once. I was once one place away from round 2.
4x4: Sub-1 single. Also, 1:00 to 1:05 average would be decent.
BLD: Don't DNF; at least 1 success. 
Skewb: Sub-8 avg, podium if I'm super-lucky.
Pyra: 3rd place, if not at least low 5 avg.

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 2, 2015)

Goals: 
2x2: break average PB, if that doesn't happen then single PB
4x4: Full average maybe?
Skewb: Second round, which should be easy
Pyraminx: uh my 4.02 average is pretty good, doing well is just a matter of luck so I don't really have any goals for this.
3x3: Figure out whether to use corners first or roux or both
OH: maybe get a sub 1:00 average if I'm lucky, or a few sub 1:00's. I have a feeling that possible cutoffs might not make this possible but we'll see.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 5, 2015)

Pick 'em results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zjG9Rx6hx1EdD7uKjmIKcxmqgIyYBi0cpNNMjOzzAWI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone have the scrambles for pyraminx?


----------

